# My betta attacked my guppy :(



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

*Sigh* my female betta attacked one of my guppies.. I think Im going to have to give her her own tank. I know Petco has 2.5gallon set ups available, so I will probably buy her that tomorrow. I'll add some gravel and some plants. 

I hate having her in her own tank, but I don't know what else to do. any suggestions?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ouch.I dont know what to tell you.Is she just after the guppy?Is the guppy in her territory?Maybe add more tall plants that reach the top to break up the water space.Otherwise,yeah she will need to be moved.Look for a three gallon instead,its easier to cycle and heat and more stable.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I found the guppy dead this morning *sigh* Looks like I have to go to petsmart to find a new guppy and a tank for the betta.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok.. I bought a very large vase, and it holds at least a gallon of water. Im going to have her in there with some plants until the babies are big enough to move to the large tank, then move her to the 10gallon tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sad to hear ya lost her,and sad that ya had to move the betta,but sometimes we do what we can and its all we can do.She should be fine,just remember to do frequent waterchanges for her.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah I am trying to do a PWC every 3days. I hope that's not too much?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

No actually thats perfect.Thats on the same lines as what I do for my breeders in the contaners.They live in rectangle containers with java moss,no substrate and get 85%changed every three to four days.


----------



## Guppies101 (Feb 26, 2012)

sorry about your guppy. if you really want to keep a betta with guppies, most people suggest males because apparently, males will tolerate other fish, just not other bettas, but females won't tolerate ANY fish in her territory. just passing info along. take it or leave it. I'm actually looking to add a male betta to my guppy tank so i've been reading alot of these types of stories, both good and bad. RIP little guppy


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Too bad that happened.
It's probably the big tail effect. My long-finned bettas always go after fish they mistake for other males of their species - long-finned fish are targets. Most just swim away, but a lot of guppies are bred to have too much tail, and they can't swim fast. Your Betta would probably be a model citizen in with short finned fishes it couldn't mistake for another Betta.

And then, I re-read your post... a female did this. Hmm. I wouldn't be surprised if it was still the same problem - he had fins like a male Betta but he didn't act like a male Betta... and she got mad. I never keep bettas with guppies for that reason.


----------



## lovebettas (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry about your guppy,those betta have attitude!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------

